# Night sights for a Beretta 92F Inox



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been searching for night sights for my new 92F Inox.

I'm curious about these night sights.

Meprolight Tru-Dot Tritium Night Sights - BERETTA 92F

http://www.topgunsupply.com/sights-meprolight-night_sights-beretta/

SKU: ML10662
Tritium Night Sights for Beretta 92F. Designed for M92 pistols with an integral front sight. This front sight mounts over the top of the existing sight and is then pinned in place. Drilling the pin hole in the front sight is required. $74.99

Has anyone had any experience with these??

Do they make and adjustable version of this sight?

Comments - good or bad?

Does it change the POI at all?

Thanks for any help.

:smt1099:smt1099

__________________
Don Davis


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I decided to buy the Meprolight night sights.

I've learned a lot since I started trying to solve this problem about adding night sights to my 92F.

I've learned that Meprolight Tru-Dot Tritium Night Sights are made in Israel . They supply big Military and Police contracts all over the world. 

Their sole distributor in USA is Kimber and if you buy a Kimber with night sights on it - they are Meprolight sights.

I called around to several gunsmiths in the Dallas area and visited one that was doing a 92F night sight job right now.

The installation looked great and the Meprolight sights looked larger and brighter to me (not scientific, took my carry gun w/ Trijicon & the worked on 92 F into a closet )

So I wanted to share this with everyone so they can make a informed decision and buy what they want.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually prefer the Trijicon sights because they are not quite as bright. They are more than sufficient to pick up in the dark. All you really need is a slight glow. Too much makes excessive contrast in my opinion. But either one works. I had a Kimber for a short time and I liked the sights. My older, Springfield 1911 mil spec now has the Trijicon sights and I like them a lot. Good luck with yours!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You are correct the Meprolight night sights are briighter and larger than the Trijicon night sights.

I like them Meprolightnow and need them to see well at night.

Another thing I've found out is that they are much larger in the daytime too.

For aging eyes the white dots show up much better on the Meprolight in the daytime also.

I have both on my guns now Metrolights on my Kimber, Springfield Armory & my Beretta 92F.

I have Trijicon on My Beretta PX4, two sig's, 3 S&W .For me night sights are great.


----------

